# does Your dog know SIT? [are U sure?] - the SIT challenge



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

are U up for a challenge? :thumbup: for the rules, see 
ClickerSolutions Training Articles -- The Sit Test

dogs must demonstrate they thoroughly comprehend & generalize the cue SIT, on any surface or at any height: 
YouTube - Lily: Fun SIT Challenge 
lots of slick surfaces, there - enameled steel, porcelain tub, etc - plus a cushioned rocker [moves], 
tilt board [balance], etc.

dogs who know *what Sit means * will reliably SIT - with the handler oriented in any direction, 
& in any position; handler sits, back to the dog, lies face-down, supine, on a sofa, on the floor...: 
YouTube - Sit Challenge - National Train Your Dog Month 
the wobble-board & rolling wagon are for advanced dogs only - falling out of the wagon, etc, 
can be injurious; WATCH OUT for the dog holding a dumbbell, over the handler/s face - 
NOT a good choice if the dog is likely to drop it.

SIT while the surface moves: 
YouTube - Lily: Fun SIT Challenge Rockin' + Rollin' 
a rocker; a magic carpet...

anyone who wants to participate can post a video of their dog during the training or proofing process, 
or simply as a finished product SITting anywhere, anytime, reliably.

who's in?...  
- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

WoW! *nobody* thinks their dog can SIT reliably?  my goodness.


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> WoW! *nobody* thinks their dog can SIT reliably?  my goodness.


Challenged passed! In French Ring there is an exercise known as change of positions. From 20 meters away you call out the 3 positions X2 and the dog must perform them without moving out of his 1m^2 area.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I must accept defeat. I shall practice, though!


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

not got a dog atm to challenge it on but once the puppy comes along ill be traing her to do sit in loads of diff situations etc. defo some impressive sits, especially the running sit!


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

1. Sit on Heel :thumbup: Both dogs can do this one
2. Signal Sit :thumbup: Both dogs can do this one
3. Sit for Examination :thumbup: Both can do this one too
4. Sit on Recall  Peanut can do this one, Harley can't 
5. Sit-stay Sit :confused1: No idea about this one as its not something i can practice
6. Out of Sight Sit  Again no idea as I dont have the means to try it
7. Down-Stay Sit :thumbup: Peanut can do this one, Harley looks at me like I am stupid :lol:
8. Sit on Head or Hand :eek6: I'd rather not try this one


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm in, but my camera is out of order at the moment. I'll try to make a video of my dogs sitting in different situations when I can. 

In the meantime I can show a couple of pictures of them sitting in somewhat challenging situations.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> WoW! *nobody* thinks their dog can SIT reliably?  my goodness.


Its not the sit thats unreliable, its taking a video and putting it on here thats way, way beyond me....


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Vicki said:


> I'm in, but my camera is out of order at the moment. I'll try to make a video of my dogs sitting in different situations when I can.
> 
> In the meantime I can show a couple of pictures of them sitting in somewhat challenging situations.


these pics are fantastic  My greatest sit moment was onto of a snow man we built  I have got a pic somewhere....

We passed our sit, down stand exam in training last week where the trainer called out commands and the dogs had to do them both to hand signals only and also to voice command and then repeat but from a distance of id say 20ft. bell passed both these and also completed 24 combinations of sit/down/stand in a row  and won :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I only have one vid of my dog doing anything apart from playing







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

HWAR said:


> 6. Out of Sight Sit  Again no idea as I dont have the means to try it


i'll bet U do!  got a mirror? have the dog behind U, mirror in front or to the side, anywhere that lets U see the dog. 
say SIT - and wait. dog sits? *good dog...* No sit? Practice. 
out of sight just means the dog cannot see Ur face / eyes, & the dog is not beside U.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Not the best piccy in the world but we got bell to sit down on top of a snowman we found over the common.







Admittidly her bottom isnt right down on the snowman but I cant say I blame her :lol:

She just had the commands up and sit and did it :thumbup:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> Not the best piccy in the world but we got bell to sit down on top of a snowman we found over the common. *PIC* Admittidly her bottom isnt right down on the snowman but I cant say I blame her :lol:
> 
> She just had the commands up and sit and did it :thumbup:


She doesn't look very impressed with you :lol:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

SixStar said:


> She doesn't look very impressed with you :lol:


LOL I dont think she was!!! It was getting dark and cold and we had got lost on the common (I took my mother.......says it all really ) and then just as we got to the carpark there was the remains of a snowman and out came the camera and poor bell was like oh ffs :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Sit on Heel 
Signal Sit 
Sit for Examination 
Sit on Recall 
Sit-stay Sit 
Out of Sight Sit 
Down-Stay Sit 
Sit on Head or Hand

Ours can do all these except the sit on the head nonsense - and I can't for the life of me think why anyone would want to train their dog to do that :scared:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*Down-Stay Sit *

What the heck is that....?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Twiggy said:


> *Down-Stay Sit *
> What the heck is that....?


:001_tt2: read the article found via the 1st link, in the original post - 
*the sit test*, which has all the rules.



> *7.* Down-Stay Sit
> The handler shall instruct the dog to "Down" and "Stay" in the center of the ring. When ready, the handler
> shall walk about six feet in front of the dog and lie down with his/her head a couple of inches from the dog's
> forepaws, i.e., dog and handler both lie in a straight line with the dog prone and the handler supine.
> ...


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Sit on Heel
> Signal Sit
> Sit for Examination
> Sit on Recall
> ...


You're not teaching that, its about testing teh exactness of the cue plus proofing it in awkward situations.

But I'm with you, I don't think I want any dog sitting on my head!!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

We're a fail, ask me again next year! 

However when Biscuit is sitting on a kitchen chair and I say 'Off' and she doesn't get off I can just about tip it to a 90 degree angle before she comes out of her sit. Does that count for anything? :lol:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Total failure with my lot. Although Adam did manage to sit in the sink the other day. Very impressive when he knew he was just going to get wetter with his bath.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Jonesey said:


> We're a fail, ask me again next year!
> 
> However when Biscuit is sitting on a kitchen chair and I say 'Off' and she doesn't get off I can just about tip it to a 90 degree angle before she comes out of her sit. Does that count for anything? :lol:


Yes a very solid sit....LOL


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

O i'm gonna do this with bella, will be interesting to see. Will update with results when I do it :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> However when Biscuit is sitting on a kitchen chair and I say 'Off' and she doesn't get off
> I can just about tip it to a 90 degree angle before she comes out of her sit. Does that count for anything? :lol:


now, Jonesey! :nono: U know that glue is cheating... :lol: besides bloody awkward to get out of petticoats.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> now, Jonesey! :nono: U know that glue is cheating... :lol: besides bloody awkward to get out of petticoats.


What about double sided tape? 

No really it's true! I vow to get a picture.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> No really it's true! I vow to get a picture.


:thumbup: _*photo!... *_ :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

xhuskyloverx said:


> O i'm gonna do this with bella, will be interesting to see.
> Will update with results when I do it :thumbup:


cool! :001_cool: rules are here - 
ClickerSolutions Training Articles -- The Sit Test


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

any photos or video yet? :thumbup: i'm excited, i wanna see the gravity-defying dog on the tippy chair :lol:


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> any photos or video yet? :thumbup: i'm excited, i wanna see the gravity-defying dog on the tippy chair :lol:


Arrgh, gonna hold me to it aren't ya?  She's having a snooze right now, I will try to get a pic later today. Today!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Here it is, better late than never! 

I don't know how if you can see it from the angle, but the bottom of the chair is at least 6" off the floor. (and sorry for the papers everywhere, tomorrow is recycling day and I was going through all the grocery flyers)


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the acid test is asking a dog to go from a sit to a down, to a sit, to a down, etc. An even better one, is asking a dog to go from a present to a heel, to a present, I was mucking about in the garden with Indie earlier, and it's all still in there, although not as precise as she used to be, she still even walks backwards to heel. 

It's amazing without cues just how dogs respond, and shows just how much they understand a verbal command, or not, as the case may be.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I can get Duke to stay in the middle of the front room while I go in another room, ask him to sit and he does. Does that count?

He can't sit at a distance yet, I'm in the process of teaching him that one. He can go down at a distance though with a hand signal


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

SIT??? wot's that - lol. i got a beagle pup n started puppy training classes this week. all the other little puppies did exactly what their humans asked. my pup - no chance. clicker training -lol!! no amount of cheese or hot dog sausage was going to make my hound sit. good on you if you can get your dog to do all of this - im impressed


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Erm I'll work on it he can do:

1. Sit on Heel Can do
2. Signal Sit Does that mean with a hand signal? Yes
3. Sit for Examination Yes although I use stand more for that
4. Sit on Recall Most of the time 
5. Sit-stay Sit Sit stay then sit again? Yes
6. Out of Sight Sit Sometimes
7. Down-Stay Sit Down to sit was hard for a while but he now does it perfectly 
8. Sit on Head or Hand On my head? No thanks and he's a bit to big to sit on my hand


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> I don't know how if you can see it from the angle, but the bottom of the chair is at least 6" off the floor.


WoW - yes, if U look at the left-side of the pic, the back-leg of the chair is well off the floor! Well-done, pup! :thumbup: 
that chair-seat is at least a 60-degree angle to the floor, so yes, the pupster is hanging on & leaning back, LOL - 
if the dog hopped now, the cushion would be on the floor just as quickly as the dog.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> WoW - yes, if U look at the left-side of the pic, the back-leg of the chair is well off the floor! Well-done, pup! :thumbup:
> that chair-seat is at least a 60-degree angle to the floor, so yes, the pupster is hanging on & leaning back, LOL -
> if the dog hopped now, the cushion would be on the floor just as quickly as the dog.


60 degrees, hrruumph. Will have to work harder.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

My dogs misheard the command 

Can anyone recommend a good carpet cleaning service?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Can do every one of them apart from the head one, why you would want your dog to sit on your head I have no idea


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Can do every one of them apart from the head one,
> why you would want your dog to sit on your head I have no idea


obviously U did not read the article at the link in the O-P: 
ClickerSolutions Training Articles -- The Sit Test


> underlining & *bold* added -
> 
> The Sit Test is simple -
> on a signal from the judge, the dog is instructed to sit in 8 different exercises.
> ...


ergo - the dog sits on one's palm on the floor, or one's head on the floor, while the person lies on their back 
[supine - prone is belly-down].

Ur dog can do all 7 tests? :thumbup: photos, please! :001_smile:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*The 'Sit' Test* link is in the original post, there are 8 exercises [i think] with directions for each - 
the last one is extra points, for the dog to sit on one's head or the palm of one's hand, while U lie on the floor, 
on Ur back - but again, that one is just for those whose dog can do all the previous ones to criteria - 
*sit* within X-seconds, *hold the sit* for X-seconds, and Sit one *one cue*.

it doesn't take long to try it - *sit* 7 times is nothing,  it's getting the handler into position that takes time. 
and it's fun & funny to attempt, dogs love the game...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

tripod said:


> ...I'm with you, I don't think I want any dog sitting on my head!!


U can substitute the dog sitting on one's palm - lie down on one's back, dog is standing, wriggle to slip one's arm 
[overhead] flat on the floor under the dog's belly to place the hand under them, and cue *'Sit'*. :thumbup1:

if they do it, U get extra points...  the idea is that they sit on the palm of the hand, supported by the floor. 
so even a huge dog could do this without hurting anyone, altho i'd be very careful around a 200# Mastiff 
or a 150# Deutsche Dogge ['great' Danes are not Danish :lol:] - they might step on tender parts.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Ur dog can *sit! -* right? :001_cool: the rules for the Sit Challenge are here - 
ClickerSolutions Training Articles -- The Sit Test


----------

